# 8.5V AC Adapter in a device that asks for 7.5V.



## Helltech (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a device that needs a 7.5v AC adapter, I ordered this device off eBay and it came with an 8.5 AC adapter (the adapter is actually for its bigger brother). Are these safe to use together? The connection for the adapter is the same, it fits, but I'm not sure if using an 8.5v adapter in a device that asks for a 7.5v adapter is safe. I know nothing about electricty, haha.

To elaborate the orignal 7.5V adapter says this (I looked it up);
Input: AC 120v~0.37a 60Hz
Output: DC 7.5v = 2.0a

and the 8.5v adapter says this;
Input 100-240v~1.2a 50/60Hz
Output: 8.5v = 4.5a


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I think I would stay away from it. One volt does not seem a lot, but it is is to me when you are talking 7-8 volt.

BG


----------



## Helltech (Jan 5, 2009)

Ugh, that sucks a replacement adapter for the unit costs more than I paid for it.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

The best people to ask are the ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS .. I would probably use it or even make an adapter to drop that extra voltage but definitely I would tread carefully .. it's also capable of delivering double the power ..


----------

